# Food Question



## kml.krk (Feb 6, 2009)

*I have a large bag (20 lbs) of MAZURI Chinchilla food and was wondering if I can feed my rats with that.
I just searched for MAZURI Rat food and basically both are VERY similar. I'll paste specific info on each one just so you can see and compare. 
So what do you think?? Would this be OK?? Do NOT guess please - I can do that too *

BELOW is information about each food (both are produced by MAZURI)

RAT & MOUSE
Ingredients: dehulled soybean meal, ground corn, ground wheat, wheat middlings, soybean oil, cane molasses, fish meal, ground oats, porcine meat meal, dehydrated alfalfa meal, dried beet pulp, wheat germ, brewers dried yeast, calcium carbonate, salt, dried whey, dicalcium phosphate, monocalcium phosphate, calcium propionate (a preservative), ground soybean hulls, menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite (vitamin K), animal fat preserved with BHA, choline chloride, corn gluten meal, dried yucca shidigera extract, DL-methionine, cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), vitamin A acetate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (natural source vitamin E), thiamin mononitrate, folic acid, nicotinic acid, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, cyanocobalamin (vitamin B12), manganous oxide, zinc oxide, ferrous carbonate, copper sulfate, zinc sulfate, calcium iodate, cobalt carbonate.

Guaranteed analysis: crude protein (min.) 23%, crude fat (min.) 6.5%, crude fiber (max.) 4%, ash (max.) 8%, vitamin E (min.) 


CHINCHILLA
Mazuri® Chinchilla Diet is a complete ration in pellet form designed especially for all phases of a chinchillas life-cycle. Hard pellets provide a clean and easy to feed ration that minimizes dust and waste. Made in USA.

Ingredients: Dehydrated alfalfa meal, dehulled soybean meal, wheat middlings, ground oats, wheat germ, ground soybean hulls, dried beet pulp, cane molasses, soybean oil, dicalcium phosphate, monocalcium phosphate, dried whey, salt, DL-methionine, calcium carbonate, calcium propionate, Vitamin A acetate, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, choline chloride, magnesium oxide, cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (natural source vitamin E), calcium pantothenate, zinc oxide, nicotinic acid, cyanocobalamin (vitamin B12), riboflavin, dried streptococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus ferment product, yeast culture, dried aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried trichoderma virdie fermentation extract, manganous oxide, dried bacillus subtilis fermentation product, ferrous carbonate, copper sulfate, zinc sulfate, dried saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation, calcium iodate, cobalt carbonate, sodium selenite.

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min.) 20.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 3.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 18.0%, Ash (max.) 9.0%.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

The protein content of both is to high. Rat protein should not be over 18% max unless you have a pregnant rat and or babies to feed. The optimal % is 14-16.


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

The first ingredient in the chinchilla food is alfalfa meal, which rats can't digest. The protein content of the mazuri rat food is high but it is preferable to the seed mixes you usually see at pet stores. The most recommended rat blocks are either harlan teklad or oxbow, both of which usually have to be ordered over the internet. Another option is to feed a very high quality dog kibble along with suebee's grain mix.


----------



## kml.krk (Feb 6, 2009)

iheartmyrats said:


> The first ingredient in the chinchilla food is alfalfa meal, which rats can't digest.[...]


if you look at the ingredients of the Mazuri Rat & Mouse diet (above) it also contains alfalfa meal. So either the people at Mazuri are idiots and don't know what they're doing or you are not right.

I do NOT mean to be rude and I appreciate your input!!. Maybe the people at Mazuri are idiots, and you are right.
I'll wait for more responses.


----------



## iheartmyrats (Nov 18, 2008)

Well....I'm pretty sure I'm right about the alfalfa. The fact that the rat food contains it isn't great, but at least it isn't the first ingredient.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

iheartmyrats is right about alfalfa and rats. It isn't 'bad' as such but it is indigestible and therefore useless – just an empty filler. So if it is a main ingredient in a food that food won't be overly nutritious for the rat.


----------



## kml.krk (Feb 6, 2009)

OK so that means that I should not use the chinchilla food for my ratties. 
too bad  I was hoping that I could save some money and use chin food, but I will not.

in that case can you recommend some food that is available in stores and is good for young rats. currently they are 5 weeks old.

thanks very much. I appreciate your comments!!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

uum...does it ever say how much alfalfa meal is in there? 

Peronally, I wouldn't use it. Just to make sure. 

Then again...I'm really not a genius when it comes down to rat food.


----------

